

Ask HN: Can you fix the page expired nuisance  - bking

Yeah, can you fix that. I love browsing, but it is frustrating when I go back to HN after reading a nice article and hitting the next page and seeing the page expired page.<p>Save the clicks!
======
hallz
But then how would you know you have been reading Hacker News for too long?

------
alphast0rm
This has been a known issue for a long time. See PG's responses in this
thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3098756>

Additional threads about the same topic:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3623268>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2760187>

~~~
georgemcbay
Knowing why it happens (and as a person who posted in some of those previous
years-old threads, I'm familiar with the issue) doesn't make it any less
annoying when it does.

------
mchahn
It is embarrassing that a site visited primarily by technologists has such an
amateur bug.

~~~
sjstein
It's not amateur, it's over-engineered.

UX > Code-fu, PG.

------
amalag
The chrome extension is pretty useful, the auto page scroll reduces the
annoyance.

------
horacio
Please.

